# Looking for books or patterns on tuning German smokers



## fboyles (Nov 7, 2012)

Does anyone have any resources on turning German Smokers? I just bought this one and really like it and would like to find a book or patterns making this sort of thing? thx!


----------



## NCPaladin (Aug 7, 2010)

Is this an incense burner? I have no plans but here is one (newspaper still in one hand but pipe held in other hand has the stem broken). Bought in Germany about 71.


----------



## refueler1 (Oct 8, 2011)

Here is a link http://www.erzgebirgepalace.com/Smokers/Famous-Persons/Smoker-1001-Nights-17cm-7-inch::7475.html. This site has lots of smokers and up on the right side of the photos you will see a button for example of how they are made video. I think on smokers you will have to look through a ton of photos and just create your own patterns. The company that makes the ones sold on linked site use AutoCad software program to design their smokers. But, if you do find some patterns let me know.

Jack


----------



## lastingimage (Nov 28, 2012)

*Smoking Men*

I had been wanting to create them for over 30 years. 2 Years ago I decided to go for it. Purchased a lathe and set up a shop. I did an exhaustive search on the internet and could find absolutely no info on how to build them. Decided to just wing it. I just looked at some of my collection and tried figure how each isolated piece was turned.The trick is to just do it one small piece at a time. I have been producing original designs for the past 2 years. Here are a few samples.

Dave


----------



## fboyles (Nov 7, 2012)

WOW Dave those look great :thumbsup: I really like ...uhm all of them. 
I just bought a Rikon 1216 from Woodcraft this this past Friday, and the Amazon Pen Making Starter Pack 1 ($128 shipped), and Nova G3 chuck. Now if I could just get some uninterrupted time to start developing some lathe skills.


----------



## Lilty (Dec 20, 2006)

Well done keep up the nice work.


----------



## lastingimage (Nov 28, 2012)

Thanks for the kind words. The real tricky part (other than making the round head) is what you can't see. Figuring out how to make the interior was a challange ( using a forstner bit and spade bit in a drill chuck mounted on the lathe). If anyone would like details on how to make them I would be happy to share.

fboyles....the Rikon is the perfect lathe to make smokers on. I use the Jet Mini lathe (about the same specs) and it has enabled me to make anything I have desired so far.Good luck and have fun!

Dave


----------



## Ragbear (Dec 25, 2014)

*Making German Smoker Men*



lastingimage said:


> Thanks for the kind words. The real tricky part (other than making the round head) is what you can't see. Figuring out how to make the interior was a challange ( using a forstner bit and spade bit in a drill chuck mounted on the lathe). If anyone would like details on how to make them I would be happy to share.
> 
> fboyles....the Rikon is the perfect lathe to make smokers on. I use the Jet Mini lathe (about the same specs) and it has enabled me to make anything I have desired so far.Good luck and have fun!
> 
> Dave


Thanks for the offer. Like you, I have been looking for DIY stuff for smoker men. I would like to see how you make them.
R


----------

